# LAV M/V Präsi noch tragbar ?



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2012)

Damit das in dem anderen Thema nicht untergeht....

Es geht um die Äußerungen gegenüber den Angler des DAV, die hier vom Präsidenten des LAV M/V gemacht wurden.

Dokumente:

http://www.muldenfischer.de/verein/meldungen/index.php

http://www.muldenfischer.de/Document...nert090212.pdf

_*Zitat:*
_*Vorher sollten wir die Aktionen bzw. Äußerungen diverser Wirrköpfe im  DAV nicht überbewerten. Vielmehr ist zu erwarten, dass auch der DAV dem  Satzungsentwurf der Initiativgruppe ohne substantielle Vorbehalte  zustimmen wird. 
Kursierende Forderungen nach Informationspflicht des Präsidiums sowie  stärkere Kontrollen der Führungsgremien durch die Mitglieder ist -  gelinde gesagt - Kinderkram und allein durch einen fähigen  Versammlungsleiter abzuschmettern..*
_


*Zitat:*_

*In den vorbereitenden Diskussionen dazu traten auch einige dieser  "Demokraten" auf, die am liebsten jeden Beschluß des Präsidiums durch  eine Urabstimmung absegnen lassen wollten. Eine solche Auffassung von Demokratie ist nicht nur sachlich daneben, sondern gardezu lächerlich. *

_*Zitat:*_

 *Vorher sollten wir die Aktionen bzw. Äußerungen diverser Wirrköpfe im DAV nicht überbewerten.*


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Ja das spottet echt jeder Beschreibung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Die mauscheln doch alle zusammen - Land wie Bund, VDSF wie DAV - und haben letztlich im Kern alle die gleiche Meinung von der Basis:
Stört uns Funktionäre nicht in unseren Kreisen....

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass auch hier der Grundsatz gilt, dass eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt und wie immer in den unsäglichen Verbänden der Gewässerbewirtschafter (leider ja nicht der Angler) da auch nichts weiter passieren wird.

Und die in DAV und VDSF organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer wollen das ja genauso, sie wählen ja immer wieder und wieder diese Herren..

Von Mohnert bis Brillowski, von Markstein (gebrochene Versprechen, kein Zeitdruck, festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte)  bis Weineck (trotz eindeutigem Beschluss im Land kein tätig  werden im Bund sondern statt dessen jetzt aktuell Zustimmung zum Übertrittsbeschluss ohne Änderung bei Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag)...............

Das nur, dass man das nicht immer auf einzelne Personen kapriziert
Nicht Mohnert, nicht Markstein, jetzt auch nicht Brillowski...

Das sind nur die sichtbaren "Blüten" eines komplett verrotteten "Verbandsgewächses" (VDSF wie DAV oder auch "Pro DAFV" oder später DAFV..), bei dem in meinen Augen nur noch kompostieren hilft...........


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*


Mit seinem Aussagen hat er nicht nur die Angler des DAV verärgert, sondern auch die "eigenen" Mitglieder verärgert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



> Mit seinem Aussagen hat er nicht nur die Angler des DAV verärgert, sondern auch die "eigenen" Mitglieder verärgert.


Siehe oben:
Glaub ich nicht!

Die mauscheln alle zusammen, und sie werden wieder gewählt werden - jede Wette!!

Die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in VDSF, DAV und DAFV wollen das genauso, die wollen genau diese Leute, die wollen genau diese Einstellung.

Ihr werdet das bei den vielen anstehenden Abstimmungen sehen..

Professor, auch Du gehörst eben mit dieser Meinung klar nur zu einer Minderheit..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Das gleiche wird wohl für Mohnert gelten, für Markstein und, und , und........

Die Organisierten wollen eben in der Mehrheit genau solche Leute, die wollen genau solche Politik, die wollen das genauso wies jetzt abläuft.

Denn so haben sie demokratisch abgestimmt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Professor, auch Du gehörst eben mit dieser Meinung klar nur zu einer Minderheit..



Die Befürchtung keimt schon länger in mir, auch wenn ich mir nur schwer vorstellen kann, dass alle Angler mit denen ich so Kontakt habe und die auch meiner Ansicht sind, in der Unterzahl sind.|kopfkrat

Man sollte aber davon ausgehen, dass ein recht gebildeter Mann wie Brillowski weiß, dass man nach so einem Fehltritt nicht einfach zur Tagesordnung übergeht.

*Aus dem Material werden Stricke gedreht....und einer muss hängen(*das ist heutzutage nunmal so*). *


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Vergiss es, glaub mir... 

Die Funktionäre in den Verbänden sind klar getragen vom Wunsch der Mehrheit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in VDSF, DAV und zukünftig eben DAFV.

Wer die Mehrheit so klar hinter sich hat (auch beim DAV halten ja jetzt schon - siehe aktuelle HV -  einstimmige Abstimmungen wie auch beim VDSF immer schon Einzug), braucht sich wegen solcher "Kinkerlitzchen" keine Gedanken zu machen.

Vor allem, da so ja letztlich wohl alle Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden denken - Bund wie Land, VDSF wie DAV.

Und immer wieder einstimmig oder mit überwältigenden Mehrheiten gewählt werden.

Das wollen die halt genauso...


----------



## gründler (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWldbVuDGeY




|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Das Merkwürdige ist aber, dass ich bisher noch nie abgestimmt habe bzw die Gelegenheit hatte abzustimmen!:q

Die man als seinen Vertreter wählt, sitzen im Vorstand, der Vorstand stimmt im Bezirk ab, der Bezirk im Landesverband und der Landesverband im allwissenden und göttlichen darübertrohnenden Verband!

Ich armes Bäuerlein ganz unten kann die Fürsten in der Spitze des Elfenbeinturmes somit gar nicht sehen!

Ihr glaubt doch nicht etwa, dass sich schon Euer Vorstandsvorsitzende den Zorn innerhalb des Bezirkes mit irgendwelchen Anträgen auf sich zieht, ! Der schläft dagegen lieber auf den Sitzungen seinen Rausch aus! Hat sich ja in der Vergangenheit schon bewährt! 
Genauso wenig wird der Bezirksvorsitzende im Landesverband sein Wort erheben!
Der Landesverband könnte (!) aufmucken, traut sich das aber aufgrund seiner Verantwortung |kopfkrat lieber nicht!
Und wenn doch, wird die miese dreckige Wäsche ans Licht gezerrt!

So klappt das nicht! Da muss man wohl schon die Basis zur Revolution organisieren und die besteht leider zu 99% aus blökenden Lämmern mit Kulleraugen, die lieber bis zum in den Schädel eindringenden Bolzen gemütlich weitergrasen. 
Wenn dann doch mal eine Unruhe durch die Herde fährt, hat nachher aber keiner was gesagt und dem sich für sie aufopfernden Leithammel wir die Rübe abgeschlagen.....der Rest grast gemütlich weiter!

Alles klar!   |wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Ach so....Bewegung bekommt man aber wenn überhaupt nur von unten in die Sache hinein. Alle anderen sind in diesem System hochgekommen, sind das System und haben keinen Anreiz das zu ändern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



> Ich armes Bäuerlein ganz unten kann die Fürsten in der Spitze des Elfenbeinturmes somit gar nicht sehen!


Wer das Recht zu wählen hat, hat auch die Pflicht sich zu informieren - und er kann über seinen Verein beim Verband alle Infos einfordern..

Wer das nicht macht oder aus anderen Gründen in seinem Verein immer wieder die Leute wählt, welche dann die Funktionäre im Verband wählen und stellen, stimmt dem eben auch demokratisch klar zu.

So sind die Spielregeln.

Und die Mehrheiten sind da eben in VDSF wie DAV klar:
Die wollen das alles in der Mehrheit genauso, sonst würden sie eben anders wählen...


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So sind die Spielregeln.



Woran sich ja auch alle brav halten! Schöne Illusion!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man sollte aber davon ausgehen, dass ein recht gebildeter Mann wie Brillowski weiß, dass man nach so einem Fehltritt nicht einfach zur Tagesordnung übergeht.


 
Das ist ja kein Fehltritt, sondern widerspiegelt seine Überzeugung. Die Angler sind für ihn ungebildete Deppen, denen er seiner Meinung nach um Längen intellektuell überlegen ist.

Das ist allerdings ein durchaus verbreitetes Denken bei unseren Eliten. Ich kenne berufsbedingt die Gedankenwelt einiger unserer Politiker und renommierter Ärzte. 

Genau solche aufgeplusterten Gestalten haben uns den Euro, die Griechenlandkrise etc. eingebrockt. Schmeißt diese Leute raus aus ihren Ämtern. Sie mögen Fachwissen haben, aber nicht den geeigneten Charakter.


----------



## flor61 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

@Deep Down
Soll ich Dir was sagen? Auch ich bin ehrenamtlich hier im Osten tätig. Kann auch sagen, ich bin gesellschaftlich tätig.
Solche Aussagen, daß wir unseren Rausch ausschlafen, daß wir alles schön brav abnicken usw. empfinde ich als persönliche Beleidigung.
Ich könnte mir manchmal auch Besseres vorstellen als Versammlungen vorbereiten, zu Ausschußsitzungen gehen, mich da auch noch zu streiten und den einen oder anderen Streit vom Zaun zu brechen, der aber immer zu einer Lösung führt, und und und.
Also, ich verbitte mir hoffentlich im Namen aller ehrenamtlich Tätigen, solche Äußerungen, das haben wir bei Weitem nicht verdient. Denn ohne diese Tätigkeiten wär die Ausübung unseres schönen Hobbys nicht möglich.

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



> Denn ohne diese Tätigkeiten wär die Ausübung unseres schönen Hobbys nicht möglich.


Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch!!

Ich gebe Dir zwar recht, dass es gerade auf Vereinsebene viele anständig arbeitende Leute gibt.

Aber notwendig zum Angeln sind weder Angelvereine, noch die Verbände.

Die Gewässer werden so oder so von wem auch immer bewirtschaftet werden und es wird Angelkarten geben.

Als Angler braucht man also weder das eine noch das andere - schon gar nicht dann, wenn es wie zu oft im VDSF nur zu hirnrissigen Restrikionen und solchen Leuten wie hier als Beispiel Brillowski fühert.

Welcher immer hin auch von den Delegierten in MV gewählt wurde, die werden dann wohl seine Meinung ja teilen..

Oder glaubst Du aus Deinen Erfahrungen, dass da Leute gewählt werden, weil man deren Einschätzung der Basis NICHT teilt??

Das fände ich noch erschreckender, weil mich da dann gerade in so einem Fall die Motivation dazu der jeweiligen Delegierten interessieren würde, gegen die eigene Überzeugung zu stimmen.

Oder die Unfähigkeit sich zu informeiren, wenn es nicht deren Überzeugung wäre..

Beides gleich schlimm und eben die vielfach kritisierte Abnickerei..



Und wer nochmal OT mit Fluor hier im Thread anfängt/weitermacht, kassiert ne Verwarnung..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Gewässer werden so oder so von wem auch immer bewirtschaftet werden und es wird Angelkarten geben.


 
Stimmt zwar grundsätzlich, irgendeiner wird immer die Fischereirechte an Gewässern haben. 

Entweder würden das Privatleute pachten, die keine Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben oder wenn sie doch Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben, dann sind sie verpflichtet bei bestimmten Gewässern Hegepläne zu erstellen und es wird entsprechend teuer. Ich möchte auch nicht wissen, wie sich die Privatleute dann alle gegenseitig bei den Pachtpreisen hochschaukeln... das wird bestimmt lustig.

Bleiben die Gewässer in öffentlicher Hand, da kann man mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, das kein Besatz stattfindet, davon bin ich überzeugt.


Aber wie Thomas schon sagt, ist alles Quatsch und wird alles ganz anders kommen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Entweder würden das Privatleute pachten, die keine Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben oder wenn sie doch Erlaubnisscheine ausgeben, dann sind sie verpflichtet bei bestimmten Gewässern Hegepläne zu erstellen und es wird entsprechend teuer. Ich möchte auch nicht wissen, wie sich die Privatleute dann alle gegenseitig bei den Pachtpreisen hochschaukeln... das wird bestimmt lustig.


 
Diese "lustige Situation" haben wir bereits z.B. in Bayern. 

Das Dumme ist nur, dass sich hier die Zeit auch nicht zurückdrehen lässt. Die Gewässer sind nun mal in privater Hand. Vielmehr befürchte ich, dass auch in den Neuen Bundesländern mittelfristig ähnliche Verhältnisse, nur wahrscheinlich auf etwas niedrigem Preisniveau, eintreten werden. Der Verkaufsdruck auf Ländern und Kommunen zur kurzfristigen Schuldentilgung ist enorm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Es gibt heute schon Genossenschaften, Berufsfischer etc. welche Gewässer bewirtschaften.
Aus eigenem monetären Interesse oft besser als Vereine - die schmeissen weniger  kübelweise Satzkarpfen oder Regenbogner rein, sondern achten mehr auf sich selbst erhaltende Bestände.

Das ist aber eine andere Diskussion und gehört nicht hier rein, macht dazu gern ein eigenes Thema auf.

Hier gehts um die unglaublichen Äußerungen eines VDSF - Landesverbandspräsidenten, die von den organisierten Anglern im VDSF entweder geduldet, unterstützt oder schlimmstenfalls genauso gewollt sind ..

Sonst würden sie solche Leute mit solchen Ansichten ja nicht immer wieder wählen .....

Und mit solchen Leuten und Organisationen, welche Leute mit solchen unsäglichen Ansichen mehrheitlich immer wieder wählen, will der DAV (ebenfalls mehrheitlich demokratisch getragen) ohne festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte zusammenarbeiten und zu denen übertreten..


----------



## Honeyball (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

@Professor Tinca:
Wenn Brillowski so gestrickt ist wie Mohnert solltest Du vorsichtig sein, wenn Du sagst, er sei als Präsident nun nicht mehr tragbar. Da flattert dann schnell mal eine Strafanzeige ins Haus:m :q:q:q
Ich kenn da so jemanden, ...|rolleyes:g|uhoh:


----------



## Kurbel (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Ich persönlich würde solche Unterstellungen,mit dem wählen
und so,nur tun,wenn ich Gedanken lesen könnte.Das kann
niemand.Und manche Menschen wie dieses Exemplar von
einem Präsidenten entpuppen sich immer erst nach einer Wahl.
Weg muß er trotzdem.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Professor Tinca:
> Wenn Brillowski so gestrickt ist wie Mohnert solltest Du vorsichtig sein, wenn Du sagst, er sei als Präsident nun nicht mehr tragbar. Da flattert dann schnell mal eine Strafanzeige ins Haus :q:q:q
> Ich kenn da so jemanden, ...|rolleyes:g|uhoh:




Mir wurscht!
Ich lass mir nicht den Mund verbieten, auch wenn das einigen Leuten mit DDR Mentalität wohl lieber wäre....:g

Außerdem ist so 'ne Rechtsschutzversicherung ja keine Sparanlage.:m

Falls es soweit kommt, was ich nicht glaube, freue ich mich auf unterhaltsame Stunden und werde bloßstellen, was bloßzustellen geht.
Das wäre aber sicher nicht in Brillowskis Interesse, da es ihn und seine Äußerungen noch weiter in den Fokus der Öffentlichkeit rücken würde.

Ich erwarte das übliche 'Schweigen im Walde' in der Hoffnung, dass alsbald Gras über den stinkenden Misthaufen von abfälligen Bemerkungen gewachsen ist.


----------



## Honeyball (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

nervt aber trotzdem 

Bei der Verhandlung sitz ich dann gerne im Publikum und schreibe den Bericht....


----------



## kxxxkfxx (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Wer sich weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat sind die Muldenfischer. Die Veröffentlichung des Briefes ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Er wird die Sache aussitzen wollen, hat sicher aus Mohnerts Fehler gelernt.
Noch mehr öffentliches Interesse an seinen Aussagen(und das wäre ihm sicher) passt ihm bestimmt nicht.

Außerdem ist meine Ansicht, dass er als Präsident nicht mehr tragbar ist, durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.
Wär ja auch noch schöner wenn Kritik verboten wird.


----------



## Honeyball (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Außerdem ist meine Ansicht, dass er als Präsident nicht mehr tragbar ist, durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt.
> Wär ja auch noch schöner wenn Kritik verboten wird.



Genauso sehe ich das in "meinem" Fall....:m


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bei der Verhandlung sitz ich dann gerne im Publikum und schreibe den Bericht....


Ich möchte zum Foto "Tinca auf Anklagebank" mit drauf! :m
Deswegen:

*#d Brillowski ist als Präsident nicht tragbar! #d*
*#d Und Mohnert war es noch nie! *#d

*NOT MY PRESIDENT!*​


----------



## angler1996 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

sagt Bescheid Jungs,
dann können wir ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden.
Als einer der Wirrköpfe im DAV fühle ich mich da schon angesprochen, bin ja schließlich in dem Verein
Übrigens Danke nach MV Herr Prof.


Tinca:q

Demokratieverständnis ist irgendwie nach meiner Auffassung anders geartet 
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

oooch Leute, macht euch doch mal locker..

Anzeige oder nicht ist doch vollkommen latte, ist man doch schon gewohnt..

Es geht doch da wirklich um wichtigeres..

Ist doch gut, wenn es noch wenigstens einen Verein gibt, der seine Mitglieder informiert -  um mehr handelt es sich ja nicht, die stellen ja  auch keinerlei Forderungen, sondern informieren nur ihre Mitglieder...

Meine Meinung:
Zudem gibts ja auch keinerlei Grund für eine Anzeige, wenn sowas veröffentlicht wird, was eh die Mehrheit der in VDSF und DAV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer genauso sieht. Daher schadet das ja auch niemand..

*Mit der Meinung, dass sowas nicht tragbar sei, ist man nunmal in Kreisen der organisierten Gewässerbewirtschaftervertreter in der klaren Minderheit und muss diese demokratische Entscheidung auch akzeptieren *(dagegen kämpfen und dafür, dass sich das ändert, das darf man ja natürlich trotzdem, auch als Minderheit)...

Das Schreiben kursiert ja schon länger, vor unseren Zitaten und vor der Veröffentlichung.

ALLE Landesverbände (DAV wie VDSF) sollten das inzwischen also kennen.

Habt ihr einen Aufschrei gehört?

Nein, warum auch?

Wohl doch deswegen, weil die Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden ja die Mehrheit der da organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer hinter sich wissen, welche diese Meinung wie sie selber teilen (wie gesagt, es kam ja kein Aufschrei, das hält man in VDSF wie in DAV augenscheinlich also für eine normale Sichtweise?)??

Die anständigen normalen Angler, die es ja in beiden Verbänden auch unter den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern gibt, sind da aber eben in der Minderheit.. 

Sonst würde da anders reagiert, sonst hätte man andere Verbandsfunktionäre, andere Geschäftsführer, eine vernünftige Fusion mit klarer angelpolitischer Ausrichtung, offene Information, Mitnahme der Angler, eben all das, was ihr als fehlend  kritisiert.. 

Gewöhnt euch dran, als Angler in der Minderheit zu sein......

Und - wie auch schon gesagt, weil es auch immer wieder heisst, die Basis der Verbände würde sich ja nicht informieren (wollen) und all diese Entscheidungen wären daher nicht demokratisch (den Fehler hatte ich selber ja auch früher begangen):
Das ist demokratisch - in der satzungsgemäßen Form,..

Dass der jetzt ja von beiden Seiten beschlossene Satzungsentwurf nichts an diesen Strukturen ändert und beiderseitig einstimmig oder mit überwältigender Mehrheit beschlossen wurde, zeigt doch deutlich, dass das die Basis beider Verbände genauso will.

Daher:
*Wer zu lange schläft, wird mit bundesweitem VDSF bestraft....*


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Lest auch mal diese Analyse, da steckt genügend drin, über was sich Aufregung wirklich lohnt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237256


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten war, gibt es vom LAV M/V keine Antwort auf Anfrage per Mail und anscheinend ist die gewählte Taktik von Brillowski doch das 'Aussitzen'.

#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Hast Du tatsächlich von eimem Sportfischerfunktionär was anders erwartet?

Du hast doch den Brief gelesen:
Die Basis stört nur und muss mittels geeignetem Versammlungsleiter beim Wunsch nach Infos wieder "auf Linie" gebracht werden...


----------



## angler1996 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

wie das praktisch aussieht, scheint mir das :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237214
ein "gelungenes" Beispiel zu sein.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (20. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wie das praktisch aussieht, scheint mir das :
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=237214
> ein "gelungenes" Beispiel zu sein.


 
In diesem Fall hat der Verband keinerlei Mitspracherecht. Er kann bestenfalls versuchen zu moderieren. Die allein Bestimmenden sind die Fischereirechte-Inhaber.

Das Beispiel zeigt allerdings recht anschaulich, welche Papiertiger-Rolle Fischereiverbänden in Gebieten zufällt, in denen signifikante Fischereirechteanteile in Privatbesitz sind. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein wesentlicher Grund, warum es in Bayern kaum jemanden kümmert, was da auf Verbandsebene abgeht. Da macht jeder Verein sein eigenes Ding.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Brillowski für LAV M/V noch tragbar ? (als Präsident)*

Das ist wieder mal Offtopic und hat nix mit dem Schreiben und Gedankengut vom hier genannten Professor Brillwoski zu tun..


----------

